# Windows 11



## hucki (28 Juni 2021)

🤔
Ich dachte immer, Win10 sollte die letzte Version sein?!









						Lernen Sie Windows 11: Die neuste Windows-Version
					

Lernen Sie Windows 11 kennen, die neueste Windows-Version von Microsoft. Upgraden Sie Ihren PC auf Windows 11, oder erkunden Sie, welche Geräte mit den vielseitigen Features von Windows 11 ausgestattet sind.



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## GLT (28 Juni 2021)

War noch nicht schlecht genug


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> 🤔
> Ich dachte immer, Win10 sollte die letzte Version sein?!


Das habe ich auch mal gelesen. Das natürlich irgendwann mal was anderes kommt war schon klar. Aber so schnell...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juni 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> 🤔
> Ich dachte immer, Win10 sollte die letzte Version sein?!
> 
> 
> ...


So wurde es von Microsoft auch kommuniziert. Jetzt gibt es halt doch eine Version 1.1


----------



## hucki (28 Juni 2021)

Wie Politiker: "Was interessiert mich mein Gewäsch von gestern!"


----------



## Mrtain (28 Juni 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> War noch nicht schlecht genug



Läuft aber besser als TIA


----------



## Frohnius (28 Juni 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Läuft aber besser als TIA


is keine kunst  😉


----------



## GLT (29 Juni 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So wurde es von Microsoft auch kommuniziert


Wirklich?
Oder hat man das nur so interpretiert, als es hiess, das letzte Windows (also die letzte aktuelle Version von Windows) wird ein quasi "rolling release"? Ich ging stets davon aus, dass es Nachfolger geben wird.

Aber im Grunde egal, W10 ist für MS-Verhältnisse eh schon zu lange auf dem Markt; außerdem muss die Userverarsche ja noch weiter ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Frohnius (29 Juni 2021)

für mich schlimm der update-zwang bei win10 ... selbst bei der pro version ... hab den eindruck dass win10 immer langsamer wird und denke dabei an die unsauberen methoden die z.b. apple mit den i-phones macht nur damit sich die leute ein neues kaufen ...
kann ich für ein betriebssystem mit dem ich echt arbeiten muss nicht gebrauchen ... 
letztes update musste ich am notebook vor 2 wochen umständlich zurücksetzen da das startmenue ausgefallen ist - das ist ein reines field-notebook mit lediglich der software die ich in den anlagen brauche ... damit wird nicht mal im i-net gesurft ...
mein zweites notebook hat noch win7 und ich eherlich gesagt keine probleme damit ...

ich brauche kein super mikey-mouse-animiertes neues startmenue und apps und käse 
ich will doch nur in ruhe arbeiten können


----------



## GLT (29 Juni 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> reines field-notebook


Netzwerk so konfigurieren, dass es die Updateserver nicht erreichen kann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Netzwerk so konfigurieren, dass es die Updateserver nicht erreichen kann?


Diese Updateprobleme hat man zumindest bei TIA nicht. Selbst wenn ich ein Update per Updater oder
TIA Administrator machen möchte, geht es nicht. Vielleicht ist es auch besser so


----------



## Frohnius (29 Juni 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Netzwerk so konfigurieren, dass es die Updateserver nicht erreichen kann?


hmmm eigentlich genial und einfach  
werd mich da mal beschäftigen ... ob das über die eigene firewall machbar ist 

ahhh .. geht wohl einfach mit deaktivierung des dienstes ...   

thx


----------



## Kabeläffle (29 Juni 2021)

"Wahrscheinlich gezielt im Labor entwickelt" – Experten warnen vor Windows-Variante "11"
					

Redmond (dpo) - Schlechte Nachrichten für PC-Nutzer: Experten haben eine neue Variante von Windows identifiziert. Dabei deutet alles darauf hin, dass




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## Heinileini (29 Juni 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> "Wahrscheinlich gezielt im Labor entwickelt" – Experten warnen vor Windows-Variante "11"
> 
> 
> Redmond (dpo) - Schlechte Nachrichten für PC-Nutzer: Experten haben eine neue Variante von Windows identifiziert. Dabei deutet alles darauf hin, dass
> ...


"Erschütternd: Es gibt zahlreiche Hinweise, dass Windows 11 nicht auf natürliche Weise entstanden, sondern von Wissenschaftlern bewusst entwickelt wurde."
Ein *unnatürliches* Windows, von Wissenschaftlern entwickelt und sogar bewusst?
Habe mal meinen Laptop testen lassen ... es genügt den Anforderungen der Wissenschaftler für WIN 11 nicht - ist das Schutz genug?


----------

